# Dinamica/Artico Recaros



## Vazza (Oct 26, 2010)

Picking up my used Mercedes A45 on Tuesday and want to know what products to use to clean the Dinamica/Artico recaro performance seats and also the alcantra performance steering wheel please? Always had Mercs with full nappa leather in the past so am a bit lost! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Vazza (Oct 26, 2010)

No one? Want to order the products needed for next week.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Companies have specific Alacantra cleaners. Carnt say I have used them I'm afraid. If you search swissvax Alacantra that will bring up the product .


----------



## Vazza (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Alfie, £33 for the Swissvax one is a bit too rich for my liking, although I'm sure it is top quality given my previous experience with Swissvax products. The Raceglaze one seems good value though...any other options for alcantara specific cleaners? Also any products recommended for Artico/Dinamica?


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Vazza said:


> Thanks Alfie, £33 for the Swissvax one is a bit too rich for my liking, although I'm sure it is top quality given my previous experience with Swissvax products. The Raceglaze one seems good value though...any other options for alcantara specific cleaners? Also any products recommended for Artico/Dinamica?


It is expensive mate.
Like you say it is quality. I hear very good things regarding raceglaze so go for it 
Unsure on the other products I'm afraid.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Vazza said:


> Thanks Alfie, £33 for the Swissvax one is a bit too rich for my liking, although I'm sure it is top quality given my previous experience with Swissvax products. The Raceglaze one seems good value though...any other options for alcantara specific cleaners? Also any products recommended for Artico/Dinamica?


Go for the autobrite one Vazza, better value than the raceglaze. Used it last Saturday and I was really impressed


----------



## smicher1 (Sep 16, 2008)

I use the Raceglaze cleaner on mine. Does the job fine!


----------



## Vazza (Oct 26, 2010)

Will take a look at both :thumb:

Just need some advice on cleaning the Dinamica/Artico seats now


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

What materials are the seats made of then? You'll get better advice & support if you provide more information (detail and or photos). Many of us have cleaned most fabrics/materials with many different products and techniques so you should get an answer that will help but you need to do your bit


----------



## Vazza (Oct 26, 2010)

Dinamica is the material I believe? Artico is Mercedes' "fake" leather.


----------



## Vazza (Oct 26, 2010)

The Dinamica parts are the middle inserts with the rest of the seat made of Artico:


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

artico is mercedes manmade leather most other people call it vinyl.

Dinamica is microfibre cloth, kind of looks like suede or alcantara


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

For leather Zaino 9! Sonax, raceglaze.


----------



## Vazza (Oct 26, 2010)

Are those OK to use on Artico though, which as m4rkymark states is like vinyl? Or is there something more suitable...can I just use diluted APC?


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

I'll speak to someone at MB and then give my opinion. I'd prefer to do that rather than just chat nonsense or best guess. Are your seats actually dirty? If not, avoid dilute apc for now


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

3dom said:


> I'll speak to someone at MB and then give my opinion. I'd prefer to do that rather than just chat nonsense or best guess. Are your seats actually dirty? If not, avoid dilute apc for now


Who's talking nonsense or best guessing? Your not patronising much are you?

That's exactly what the seats are made of - it comes from their brochure for the a class. I can stick a picture up of the brochure if you want? Or go to their site and read the brochure on line for yourself - the description is on page 29 of the a class brochure


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Easy tiger 

You're taking my comments out of context m4rkymark, I meant no offense. If you want to wield your keyboard like a samurai sword, you knock yourself out buddy 

My comment about preferring not chat nonsense etc etc was more that I know someone at MB who is far more likely to know specifics of how best to clean and protect the seats as opposed to generic info that is on MBs site and Dinamica's one too. 

Vazza<
He's back in tomorrow so I expect to hear from him in the next couple of days.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

3dom said:


> Easy tiger
> 
> You're taking my comments out of context m4rkymark, I meant no offense. If you want to wield your keyboard like a samurai sword, you knock yourself out buddy
> 
> ...


sorry, I apologise . I didn't mean to take your comments out of context, it was obviously the way I read you post about the chatting nonsense etc.


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Forums (and the written word itself) are so easily misconstrued. I am too old to take pot shots at anyone on forums

It was more likely to be me chatting nonsense anyway


----------



## Vazza (Oct 26, 2010)

3dom said:


> Vazza<
> He's back in tomorrow so I expect to hear from him in the next couple of days.


Thanks would appreciate it :thumb:

They're not dirty per se but as it's a used one, I'd still like to give it a light clean.


----------



## juddzey455 (Jan 30, 2009)

99% of this forum wouldn't know the difference between alcantara and dynamica and suede is a different ball game all together.

I'd be very surprised if you have a 100% vinyl seat!


----------

